# Bios-Caching



## ultrauser (24. August 2004)

Hallo,

beim freund kommt immer ein Bluescreen, wenn  er versucht ihn neuzuinstallieren mit windowns:


0x000000A-IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


Bei einer website steht dann das:



> Ursachen: Tritt auf wenn ein Treiber versucht auf ungültige Speicheradressen zuzugreifen. Meist fehlerhafte Treiber, oft aber auch defektes Ram. Seltener Fehler in der CPU oder auf dem Motherboard. Lösungen: Bei bestehender Installation: Zuletzt installierte Hardware wieder entfernen, dann ausgiebig testen. Im Abgesicherten Modus starten. Zuletzt installierte Treiber überprüfen / deinstallieren Beim Start F8 und "Letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration" wählen. Bei Neuinstallation:Bios-Caching im Bios deaktivieren  . Aktuelle Treiber besorgen (HCL beachten) Während der Installation Computertyp manuell wählen (F5)



jemand ne ahnung, wie man das bios chaching deaktiviert?


----------



## Radhad (25. August 2004)

Reingehen, den Eintrag suchen und auf disabled stellen? Weiß nicht wo das Problem sein sollte...


MfG Radhad


----------

